# Finding walkie talkie?



## aminr (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to Dubai and I'm wondering where I can find some walkie talkies of Motorolla?


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

dragon mart in the electrical section - they have all the chinese brands incl motorola at decent prices. 

Note - be discrete with these devices here in ME - many states frown upon their use and will confiscate at the drop of a hat. Never take in carry on - always checked in and use an earbud.


----------



## aminr (Oct 1, 2010)

titirangi said:


> dragon mart in the electrical section - they have all the chinese brands incl motorola at decent prices.
> 
> Note - be discrete with these devices here in ME - many states frown upon their use and will confiscate at the drop of a hat. Never take in carry on - always checked in and use an earbud.


Thank you so much. This is frightening! I just wanna buy them and bring it to my country. I'm wondering if they are gonna confiscate it at the airport, when they see my loggage? I mean apart from using these devices, is it illegal in Emaritae to have it in your loggage.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

aminr said:


> Thank you so much. This is frightening! I just wanna buy them and bring it to my country. I'm wondering if they are gonna confiscate it at the airport, when they see my loggage? I mean apart from using these devices, is it illegal in Emaritae to have it in your loggage.


Not sure on "legal", in practice follow the guidelines above and you should be fine. Or just order from ebay and ship direct to your home location and avoid UAE altogether!


----------



## aminr (Oct 1, 2010)

titirangi said:


> Not sure on "legal", in practice follow the guidelines above and you should be fine. Or just order from ebay and ship direct to your home location and avoid UAE altogether!


I took a look at the map but there are more than two dragon marts in Dubai. Could you please tell me the adress by giving a nearby street or road


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

aminr said:


> I took a look at the map but there are more than two dragon marts in Dubai. Could you please tell me the adress by giving a nearby street or road


The one off Emirates near the Vegetable Market, on the way to Hatta.


----------

